# blocking off holes in hamster haven



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

iv got a hamster haven for my little syrian, but i am wanting to block off her access to the external tubes until she is happy with being handled, Idont like stressing her out but know she needs to be handled and atm she is just running into her tubes and refusing to come out.
Are there extra connectors i can buy to block off the holes in the roof of the cage?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I did that with the mice when they were in a hamster heaven, before I got the big cage. They were too small to use the penthouse so I took the tubes away and cut small squares of wire mesh, then I fastened it to the cage with garden wire, it was really safe and I had no escapes.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You can buy the savic cage stoppers on eBay to cover the holes off.
I've done this with my HH cage.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I did that with the mice when they were in a hamster heaven, before I got the big cage. They were too small to use the penthouse so I took the tubes away and cut small squares of wire mesh, then I fastened it to the cage with garden wire, it was really safe and I had no escapes.


Thanks thats a great idea.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

blade100 said:


> You can buy the savic cage stoppers on eBay to cover the holes off.
> I've done this with my HH cage.


iv looked on ebay but it comes up with no results


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I can't copy n paste the eBay link but here's the item number so type that in the search bit of eBay and it should come up with the page
160786072465


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

blade100 said:


> I can't copy n paste the eBay link but here's the item number so type that in the search bit of eBay and it should come up with the page
> 160786072465


thanks so much for that  iv ordered 2 parts


----------

